#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-24
<rolo> Hiya.  I've just switched to using the official ec2 Hardy image from Eric Hammond's one.  I have a query about SSHing as non ubuntu user.  I can connect fine as the ubuntu user, but can't connect as the other account I created.  I added my key to the keys list, but it says "Permission denied (publickey).".  Do I need to add my user to a special group or anything?  THanks :>
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-25
<erichammond> rolo: With the default /etc/ssh/sshd_config there is nothing special which needs to be done other than creating ~newuser/.ssh/authorized_keys with the correct ownership and permissions on both the authorized_keys file and the .ssh directory.
<ajaya> Official Hardy 8.04 image has kernel Linux ip-10-244-158-240.ec2.internal 2.6.24-6-xen
<ajaya> I mean, 2.6.24-6-xen
<ajaya> is this a custom kernel built by ubuntu. I know official amazon kernels are 2.6.16-xenU
<ajaya> anyone?
<ajaya> I am building a custom CentOS4.7 for a client and it would really help if I know what kernel I can use..
<ajaya> judging by the amount of init scripts issues that r fixed in official ubuntu images, I am wondering building a image from scratch is worth it or not?
<erichammond> ajaya: Canonical Hardy image ami-5d59be34 uses kernel image aki-6e709707 which is custom built by Canonical.  I don't know if it would work with CentOS.  Note that it has "beta" in the manifest bucket, so I don't know if it will be permanently supported.
<ajaya> erichammond: thank you. so that means Amazon does allow third-party custom kernels. though through special relationship I presume
<erichammond> ajaya: Correct.  I believe they include Canonical, Red Hat, Solaris.  I'm not sure if Oracle needed a special kernel.
<erichammond> ajaya: Many of the Canonical ec2-init startup scripts have been marked fixed in Launchpad, but this does not mean that they are fixed in the latest images published by Canonical.  The most recent Hardy and Intrepid images from Canonical were published in April and were the targets for many of the bug reports.
<ajaya> erichammond: yes. I am on the mailing list of the bug reports. So I follow them closely. That was the reason I was wondering if I built a custom CentOS image I would probably run into some of those issues like network not being up before getting a IP etc.   I wish this software I am trying to install supported one if yr images.
<ajaya> appreciate all hard work
<erichammond> I don't understand.  Are you trying to use the Ubuntu ec2-init package with a custom CentOS image?
<ajaya> no. I am not. just trying to learn from the ubuntu experience. I am just building custom CentOS image.. and there are not ec2 init scripts other then a copy ssh one that I hacked.
<erichammond> got it.
<erichammond> RightScale published their CentOS AMI building script a while back.
<erichammond> I link to it towards the end of this talk: http://oscon2009talk.notlong.com
<erichammond> Look for the PDF link towards the top of that page.
<ajaya> yeah. thx for the link.
<erichammond> RightScale has released a new series of AMIs without releasing the corresponding build script, but the older one should still give good tips.
<ajaya> I was following this also . http://www.philchen.com/2009/02/14/how-to-create-an-amazon-elastic-compute-cloud-ec2-machine-image-ami ..
<ajaya> anyway moment of truth. just lauched my custom image. fingers crossed
<erichammond> Some of the startup scripts I use in http://ec2ubuntu-build-ami.notlong.com might be easy to plug in, too.
<erichammond> http://code.google.com/p/ec2ubuntu/source/browse/#svn/trunk/etc/init.d
<ajaya> great.. thx
<ajaya> sure my new AMI doesn't work and no output. Moment of truth. anyway. I will dig though. thx for yr help
<rolo> Hiya.  I'm attempting to move to using the official Ubuntu Hardy image from Eric Hammond's images.  I can connect okay as the ubuntu user, but not as my own user, I get "Permission denied (publickey)." I added my key to the authorized keys file, and infact it gets used when I connect as Ubuntu, asking me for the passphrase.  Do I need to add this other user to a special group or something? ...
<rolo> ...Cheers in advance.
<rolo> >	Hiya. I'm attempting to move to using the official Ubuntu Hardy image from Eric Hammond's images. I can connect okay as the ubuntu user, but not as my own user, I get "Permission denied (publickey)." I added my key to the authorized keys file, and infact it gets used when I connect as Ubuntu, asking me for the passphrase. Do I need to add this other user to a special group or something?...
<rolo> ...Cheers in advance.
<rolo> Is there somwhere better to go for help?
<pwolanin> maybe I'm not looking in the right place, but is there a timeline for new "official" amis to replace those listed here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<erichammond> pwolanin: The only timeline Canonical has publicized is the desire to release Karmic for EC2 in October.
<pwolanin> erichammond:  so what maes their release official?  they do additional testing on it?  Or you can only buy support for official ones?
<erichammond> pwolanin: Canonical's release is the official Ubuntu release because they are Canonical :)
<pwolanin> erichammond: ok, I found your comparison page - seems liek the kernel image is potentially an important difference too
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-26
<uvirtbot> New bug: #398568 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ami-bbf514d2: Sometimes does not start booting (empty console output, no network)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398568
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-28
<uvirtbot> New bug: #420635 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "Update Hardy kernel AKI for local privilege escalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420635
